# Poplar wood



## bjc1129 (May 17, 2015)

Was wondering if any one ever used poplar to smoke with


----------



## themule69 (May 17, 2015)

tell us a little about you.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

Roll call is not the best place to ask questions.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rmmurray (May 17, 2015)

themule69 said:


> :welcome1:  tell us a little about you.
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking
> Roll call is not the best place to ask questions.
> Happy smoken.
> David


^^^THIS!!!^^^

Welcome to SMF! :welcome:
We're glad to have you. The search bar at the top is your most valuable resource here. This forum has been around for over ten years, so there is a good chance that any questions you may have, have already been answered (they may have 10 different answers, but you'll get an instant response non the less).
Please be sure to post your smokes along with your process and recipes. We will be glad to help you along the way and we may also learn something new ourselves in the process. Also, don't forget the very important Q view! (We're mad for pics on here [emoji]128513[/emoji])
Always remember to have fun because it's not fun if you have to work at it.
Thanks for joining,
- Ryan


----------



## cliffcarter (May 17, 2015)

In a pinch people in Colorado have used aspen, also called poplar in most parts of the U.S. However it is not a very good wood for much beside kindling IMHO because it burns up too quickly.


----------



## gary s (May 18, 2015)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from another cloudy and rainy day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

